# How many channels does FIOS allow OOH stream?



## phositadc (May 7, 2014)

Thinking about adding a Stream to my regular Roamio (not Plus or Pro). Primary purpose would be occasional OOH streaming of live and recorded shows. I see some people reporting that Comcast greatly restricts what channels can be streamed OOH. Anybody know how limited Verizon FIOS is? If many or most of the channels are prohibited from OOH, it would defeat the purpose of the Tivo Stream for me, as I don't plan to stream stuff in my own house.

Any input appreciated!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

FiOS also has a bunch of H.264 channels now. I think those still have issues with the Stream. But unfortunately I can't use the Stream in my Roamio Pro since there still is no Android support. Now close to two years after the Stream was released. I have to use a SLingbox 350 to Stream content outside of the home.


----------



## phositadc (May 7, 2014)

aaronwt said:


> FiOS also has a bunch of H.264 channels now. I think those still have issues with the Stream. But unfortunately I can't use the Stream in my Roamio Pro since there still is no Android support. Now close to two years after the Stream was released. I have to use a SLingbox 350 to Stream content outside of the home.


Ah, thanks for pointing out the H.264 issue.

So yes, FIOS + Stream users, please share how many channels you are unable to access, either due to copyright protection or due to H.264 issues... I would not want to get a Stream only to find out that I can't access most of the channels OOH!


----------



## mae (Dec 10, 2001)

phositadc said:


> Thinking about adding a Stream to my regular Roamio (not Plus or Pro). Primary purpose would be occasional OOH streaming of live and recorded shows. I see some people reporting that Comcast greatly restricts what channels can be streamed OOH. Anybody know how limited Verizon FIOS is? If many or most of the channels are prohibited from OOH, it would defeat the purpose of the Tivo Stream for me, as I don't plan to stream stuff in my own house.
> 
> Any input appreciated!


At this time, the CCI is only restricted for HBO, Cinemax and Channel 131 (the instructional channel used to test pairing). As previously stated, the MP4 channels aren't currently supported by the Stream, but those are only in the Ultimate tier. There's a list available at DSL Reports.


----------



## phositadc (May 7, 2014)

mae said:


> At this time, the CCI is only restricted for HBO, Cinemax and Channel 131 (the instructional channel used to test pairing). As previously stated, the MP4 channels aren't currently supported by the Stream, but those are only in the Ultimate tier. There's a list available at DSL Reports.


Excellent; thanks. I don't get HBO or Cinemax, and I do not have the Ultimate tier (I have Prime, and may even reduce that).

So sounds like I'd basically be able to stream everything that I get.


----------

